# Kitchen Trim (Red OaK)



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

In 1982 I made all of this trim for my kitchen in a former house I owned. Mainly all of it was made using a Rockwell 10 inch motorized tablesaw with the molding head and dado head. Used a router and a drill press just a little bit. Looking back on it I think I might have gotten a little carried away. This was the first and last time I did anything like this. At any rate it was a learning experience.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Nice job

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Good looking woodwork. The rosettes are very clever. I like the "V" flutes. What did you use for a finish?









 







.


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Good looking woodwork. The rosettes are very clever. I like the "V" flutes. What did you use for a finish?
> 
> .


Thanks. I used a circle cutter on a drill press to make the round marks for the rossettes...then routed the edges with a router (first time rookie technique).

For my "fluting" I used a "V" cutter in the tablesaw molding head and in the center I used a "cove" cutter in the center. I did not start from the end of the board which made it a little more of a challenge. I used two different cutters trying to gain more detail in my work as well as more of a custom look.

For the finish first I stained the wood with MINWAX Walnut. Then I used a Pratt & Lambert Varmor Clear Finish. A straight urethane that has been recently "outlawed" in Indiana. I use two coats of these.


----------



## gvwp (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful woodwork. Looks like a lot of hard work but the end result is beautiful.


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

gvwp said:


> Beautiful woodwork. Looks like a lot of hard work but the end result is beautiful.



Thanks for checking out my stuff.


----------

